# Wombat



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone know how much a Wombat would be?

Also, if there is actually a place to buy them?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

not great pet i heard josh !

even the one on a country practise ( fatso ) years ago was more than one animal becuase they get cranky fast !!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah.. but so does my mum and sister...

I have heard that...
I still would like one, I think you could get it to "come round"


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably best to contact the marsupial society in Vic as a start....


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 30, 2011)

I had a look on their forum, but it doesn't get you very far at all, useless really.

but I will contact them and see what they say.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Mar 30, 2011)

not to be negative but I don't think your posts portray a good reason to consider keeping one. 

I've worked with them and would not consider them to be 'pets' there is a lot of in depth planning and consideration that needs to be taken into account. Such a decision is not one to be taken lightly or out of impulse.

If you are interested in native mammals there are species available that are more suitable.


----------



## beeman (Mar 30, 2011)

Having kept wombats i would have to say they are NOT a pet for the general public. Hand rared ones can tend to become agressive and once they start demolishing they dont stop.
Their bite isnt the best and i carry a scar on the hand from being bitten about 25 years ago.
I would strongly advise against keeping one as a pet!


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

maybe try a sugar glider instead.


----------



## hansel1313 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wombats....No good as pets as stated above, my uncle had a few from born which were hand reared they were ok and then when they got older they were just pests really, Demolished everything...I would love to keep gliders again, but i live in nsw now


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

You can keep gliders? Where? What State? I want one!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 30, 2011)

can you in tas ?


----------



## Torah (Mar 30, 2011)

crocodile_dan said:


> not to be negative but I don't think your posts portray a good reason to consider keeping one.
> 
> I've worked with them and would not consider them to be 'pets' there is a lot of in depth planning and consideration that needs to be taken into account. Such a decision is not one to be taken lightly or out of impulse.
> 
> If you are interested in native mammals there are species available that are more suitable.


 
agreed , I have worked with them too...Another thing to consider is the nasty bite !


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 30, 2011)

i know someone who has raised an orphan, no problems (yet) its only half grown


----------



## Bez84 (Mar 30, 2011)

My mate had one when he lived out west, it was cool and as smart as a dog, would follow him everywhere.
No idea what happened to it, i think it ended up becoming semi domesticated where it would hang around the farm etc but still wander around and do its own thing.


----------



## Wallypod (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you need a demo licence in qld for gliders


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

Demo?


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 30, 2011)

demonstration


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohk thanks


----------



## BallaratWildlife (Mar 30, 2011)

having handraised a few wombats for wildlife parks before i have to say as babies they are amazing, will follow you anywhere but require the same care as a human baby, once 18months of age comes round wombats revert to being solitary (taking away a few exceptional individuals ive met. at this age they dont like being with other wombats so certianly dont want to be around people, my partner carries a nice scar from our bub when he was only 8 kgs, now his just under 30 and we can;t enter his enclosure without a rake. keeping them enclosued in a private situation is damn near impossible!


----------



## Defective (Mar 30, 2011)

for NSW DECCW | Why can't you keep other native mammals - like quolls or sugar gliders - as pets?

i duno about other states but you can keep gliders in SA if you have the space and the land for aviaries


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 30, 2011)

wombats would be awesome to have as a pet! would you need a license?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahhh, so as babies they are fine but as they grow the get nasty.

Hmmm, I'll have a long hard think about it...
we have a bit of property here and thought a wombat would make a nice addition.

I did think about sugar gliders, but I heard that they are extremely social, and I could not possibly spend hours with them every night, and so because I could not care for them, I turned them down (I actually felt bad because I lost the guys number and could not call him back, Greg I think is name was)

I have also looked at getting Pademelons... what are your views on this?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Some native mammals, particularly wallabies and kangaroos, are very prone to stress-related diseases. These diseases can be brought on by contact with humans, domestic pets (cats and dogs) and by human-generated noise or machinery movement.
Many species need large outdoor enclosures.
Most native mammals are nocturnal. Some, such as possums and gliders, can really only be kept in fully enclosed outdoor aviary-type enclosures.
Some carnivorous species, such as quolls, have a huge home range - not unlike feral cats. They also need to be kept in large enclosed cages.
Same-sex members of some species, such as quolls and antechinuses, cannot be housed together for much of the year. They will fight, often to the death.
Some animals, such as male wallabies and kangaroos, become aggressive on reaching sexual maturity. At these times, they can become quite dangerous to humans.
Native species have a very short life cycle of birth, breeding and death. They can become inbred quickly, so new animals with different genes need to be constantly introduced.
Most native mammal species do not domesticate well. They generally cannot be enjoyed in the same way as a dog or cat


above is the reasons we DECCW wont allow natives as pets.

why i agree with most of there reasons !
Most native mammals are nocturnal. Some, such as possums and gliders, can really only be kept in fully enclosed outdoor aviary-type enclosures.- make it part of the license that they be kept in min enclosures as part of the license and make all licensees do a course for keeping that animal they wish to keep !!

Victorians - can keep just about anything they want and how ofen do you hear of adverse evidence of them being incorrectly housed or kept as pets !


----------

